# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Dịch vụ làm visa cuba khẩn

## thuvannt91

Làm *visa đi cuba*:
(Không áp dụng cho các quốc tịch Ấn Độ/ Pakistan….)
Đi du lịch:
o   Thời hạn visa 3 tháng 1 lần mỗi lần ở không quá 30 ngày
o   Đặt phòng khách sạn
o   02 ảnh 4x6
o   Bảo hiểm du lịch
o   Phí làm 40 USD – 3 ngày.
Đi công tác :
o   Giấy mời phía Cuba
o   Quyết định cử đi công tác
o   Phí làm 100 USD – 3 ngày
    Visa đi Business:
o   Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng
o   02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
o   Thư mời phía đối tác + quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ (Nếu là gián đốc thì bổ xung giấy đăng kí kinh doanh, nếu là nhân viên thì bổ xing hợp đồng lao động).

----------


## mysunshine

Làm visa đi cuba nhanh giá rẻ :
- 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng
- Tờ khai
- Phí làm 35 USD - 03 ngày
Liên hệ : Mr Quyết 0904 386 229

----------

